# Slack (IM Client) [SOLVED]

## gjy0724

The last two builds of Slack (net-im/slack-bin 3.3.3 and 3.3.1) gave me the following error when started from the command line.  Neither start from DE either which is why I tried from command line.  I was successfully able to start v3.1.1 though.

```
Creating Slack Application

Failed to get crash dump id.

Report Id: 5c128701c773d

fish: “slack” terminated by signal SIGSEGV (Address boundary error)

```

This is more of a notification than anything...however if anyone has any ideas on what may have caused the issue, I would be willing to listen.Last edited by gjy0724 on Fri Oct 11, 2019 3:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://bugs.gentoo.org/671944

----------

## gjy0724

Interesting, I will take a look at that...I also have discord installed which also has libnode.so, I may give that a shot.

----------

## gjy0724

The file from discord did not work and I am not interested in installing skype to get latest slack to work...so I will stick with 3.1.1 until there is another update and see if that one works.

EDIT: I do have electron (for the atom editor) is installed so that is likely the root cause behind the issue.  But like I said, at least 3.1.1 works.

----------

## JohnBlbec

hi,

do you have a problem with slack too? it stuck very often and the only solution is to kill it and execute again. it always stuck for example when i download any file which is posted to a chat.

(using latest 4.0.2 version)

----------

## gjy0724

No, My issue was strictly with starting the application(v3.3.3 if memory serves correctly), which ironically has now been removed as it must have been a bad build.  I have since been able to install v4.0.2 with no issues and the app has been working fine.  So for me I will mark this as solved.  I forgot about this thread completely.

----------

